# EMF InstanceClass



## Gast2 (22. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich eine EClass habe wie bekomme ich davon die Impl Klasse heraus? Ich bekomme immer nur das Interface heraus?

Danke


----------



## Sonecc (23. Okt 2010)

Type hierarchy? Ansonsten casten... Oder was meinst du?
Vielleicht versteh ich deine Frage auch nur falsch


----------



## Gast2 (23. Okt 2010)

Also ich habe eine Methode, der entitymanager möchte die Impl Klasse aber die EClass gibts nur das Interface zurück. 
Bsp: Interface Person 
Klasse PersonImpl

Jetzt würde er find Person machen und kommt dann eine Exception das Person keine Entity ist.

Aber vielleicht muss ich Teneo auch nur irgendwie gescheit sagen dass man auch nach Interfacen suchen kann. Mit Hibernate ging sowas.

```
public DBObject find(EClass entityClass, Object primaryKey) {
		return (DBObject ) entityManager.find(entityClass.getInstanceClass(), primaryKey);
	}
```


----------



## Gast2 (26. Okt 2010)

Nicht schön aber besser als keine Möglichkeit

```
eClass.getEPackage().getEFactory().create(eClass).getClass()
```


----------

